# Topics > Arts > Theatre >  "La Metamorphose Version Androide", robot Repliee S1, Oriza Hirata, Hiroshi Ishiguro

## Airicist

Hiroshi Ishiguro

----------


## Airicist

Robot takes center stage in Kafka's ''Metamorphosis" 

 Published on Oct 8, 2014




> Franz Kafka's seminal work The Metamorphosis is famous for its themes of alienation, absurdity and now androids, as a robot takes centre stage in a new theatrical adaptation.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Kafka's The Metamorphosis, robot style"
The lead role of Gregor Samsa in a stage production of Franz Kafka's The Metamorphosis is given to a Japanese robot 

by Martin Chilton
October 8, 2014

----------

